# Yaeliq E-liquid



## RevnLucky7

http://www.yaeliq.com

First time I heard of this guy via this form.

At $18 for 100ml - Juice is currently on sale it appears you can't beat that price. Was woondering if anybody has tried this yet?


----------



## CraftyZA

Well from what I have read, it is pretty good. Read about it on ECF a while ago.
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/general-e-liquid-reviews/432369-yaeliqs-juices.html

Now for R550 for 3 almost full and one quarter, I'm thinking this is an uber price.
Definitely gonna try some more. Got my eyes wide open and focused on that Dulce de Leche they have. As a matter of fact, I'm drooling already!


----------



## Gizmo

Goodness me look at the price.. But too low but damn


----------



## Andre

I have researched this vendor some time ago. He has peeps singing the praises of his juices online, but in reality his juices are just ordinary, his service delivery poor and his packaging leaks and fall apart. My advice - do not buy these juices. If it is too good to be true, it is not true! Have seen someone on this forum offering some of his juices because he is "tired" of them. That sounds just lame to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Matthee said:


> I have researched this vendor some time ago. He has peeps singing the praises of his juices online, but in reality his juices are just ordinary, his service delivery poor and his packaging leaks and fall apart. My advice - do not buy these juices. If it is too good to be true, it is not true! Have seen someone on this forum offering some of his juices because he is "tired" of them. That sounds just lame to me.


 
This is exactly the feeling I got. Read some reviews on the ECF and people didn't think much of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Well I'm not getting hold of CVS.
I think I should still try it, then I will let you guys know. 
I'm also curious about Their Black Honey Tobacco. 
will try these 1st, then move from there. I suspect he creates his juices with The perfumers apprentice flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

CraftyZA said:


> . I'm also curious about Their Black Honey Tobacco.


 
If you think you're going to like a honey tobacco try Honey and Fig Tobacco from the Plume room. They extract their own tobacco in house. It's very flavorful and It's my second favorite all time vape after gambit by Five Pawns.


----------



## CraftyZA

Ok so my yaeliq juices arrived.
I filled 2 tanks with the RY4 in one, and green Caramel in the other.
The RY4 is decent. I've certainly had worse, and and paid more. It somewhat resembles Hangsen RY4, but with a much more refined and rounded touch. Hangsen feels a little sharper. Crisper.
The Green Caramel.... I can't place yet.
The website says caramel and green apple. 
This tastes nothing like green apple, or caramel. It is sweet, and smells familiar, but can't place the taste yet. I'm not even sure if I like it yet. It sure is interesting, and this will not be my last tank of it.

This juice is pretty good. Definitely better than most of the locally available juices. Not close to gourmet, but for $18 a 100ml bottle one can not expect the finest and best.
I can see myself ordering another 1 or 2 bottles during those "thin" months...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

Cool stuff. Thanks for the feedback!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

After about half a tank later i think i figured out the green apple in green caramel. It's not like granny smith. Its green, as in not yet ripe. And i think it was extracted from the peel only. That taste, minus the sour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Yes, thank you for the feedback, much appreciated. I'm looking for one that's like a real green sour apple!


----------



## Derick

The liqua one tastes like apple sours (the shooter) to me


----------



## Andre

Have not tried the shooter, but sure my son will know it. If not too sweet, will have to try it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Ok so after having done about 3 tanks of each of those 2 flavours i started with 1st:
These juices lacks throat hit.
I'm using the custard one on a 0.8ohm dripped, and get the same thing.
Not sure what the current nic level is, but it has to be increased.
Flavour is quite strong. So I can easily add some PG, and some 36mg nic to it it it will still be tasty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks crafty. Was also looking at yaeliq and considering ordering from them. What was the delivery charge? I see $10 on their site when i place a test order


----------



## Andre

Silver1 said:


> Thanks crafty. Was also looking at yaeliq and considering ordering from them. What was the delivery charge? I see $10 on their site when i place a test order


 Crafty got some leftovers from a local vendor. My take on their juices:

_I have researched this vendor some time ago. He has peeps singing the praises of his juices online, but in reality his juices are just ordinary, his service delivery poor and his packaging leaks and fall apart. My advice - do not buy these juices. If it is too good to be true, it is not true! Have seen someone on this forum offering some of his juices because he is "tired" of them. That sounds just lame to me._


----------



## Silver

Thanks Andre, i actually did see that yaeliq liquid somewhere on this forum. I recall someone made a comment about custard nipple or something like that .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Derick said:


> The liqua one tastes like apple sours (the shooter) to me


agreed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## umzungu

Have tried a couple of his juices - not bad.
Good value for money. His packaging is terrible though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

update on his juice: bottles improved with no leaking. labels seems nicer then 1st order. got 3 flavors which is quite nice its not 5pawns but its good for the price. I believe there must be a a few very good juices in his variety. I think i will order more of the tobaccos and try them out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

I'm still loving mine. Only got a bit of ry4 and that tennis biscuit one left. Missing green apple one a lot!


----------



## RIEFY

the greenapple was nice. only reason I sold those juices then was I had alot of juice on the way. I dont think its bad at all

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CraftyZA

Yep. I need to get some more juice as well. Got about 300ml juice left in my stash, and about 150ml of 24mg nic. Need some more variety. Yaeliq dulce is on my radar.


----------



## fred1sa

300ml is alot! Been vaping yaeliq double ry4 and black honey tobacco this morning. Both decent juices. Black honey tastes like those yellow halls and ry4 is nice and caramelly, a bit closer to juicy vapor ry4 than oupas vm4. Just a bit milder in taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Love your signature @fred1sa - only saw it now  LOL


----------



## Silver

I am in full support of you retailers bringing in decent quality juices. The more the merrier. I will be a buyer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa

Silver1 said:


> Love your signature @fred1sa - only saw it now  LOL


Lol, for the dirty minds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hyphen

So our package came with 4 x 100ml bottles no problem . 

I ordered the Dr Pepper 50/50 18mg's & Green Caramel 50/50 18mg's . Not overly impressed , but maybe with some steeping they'll get better .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

hyphen said:


> So our package came with 4 x 100ml bottles no problem .
> 
> I ordered the Dr Pepper 50/50 18mg's & Green Caramel 50/50 18mg's . Not overly impressed , but maybe with some steeping they'll get better .


Thx. Good to know.


----------



## steve

Been meaning to give thoughts for a while. The two juices i have are Saber Blood , and Green (apple) Caramel . they are 15mg , 50/50, plus 3 flavour, plus 2 sweetener. For the price (18 dollars for 100ml) they are great, but they are not amazing. 
the green caramel tastes of toffee and the apple is very subtle, i liked this initially but havent been in a mad rush to vape it all . 
the saber blood is a very confusing one , at first it tasted of menthol and watermelon and i was not keen, i passsed 40ml on to a friend who loved it. now ( after about a month ) it tastes a lot better , the watermelon has faded a bit and other fruit flavors have appeared but still with a subtle cool menthol on the exhale. Its definitely grown on me. I probably would order again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve

Got some samples off a friend yesterday and the creme brulee really is delicious. Tastes exactly as it should, i would be happy with 100ml of this for the cupboard

Reactions: Like 2


----------

